# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Can you hear yourself snore ?

## VagalTone

Can you hear, in the moment you fall asleep, your snoring ? ( that´s not so difficult perhaps )

But, is it possible to hear it as long as you are asleep ?

----------


## LucasPotter

I don't snore, but I grind my teeth when I'm asleep, and I do hear it sometimes... it even wakes me up!

----------


## LouaiB

It happened with me while I was WILDing, but it woke me up( I was conscious, does that count?)

----------


## Narwhal

I don't snore, but I have a handful of parasomnias, one of those being catathrenia, I hear it in my sleep frequently and it wakes me up. The teeth grinding doesn't seem to affect my dreams at all. The other parasomnias I have are Sleep paralysis, Periodic limb movements that jolt me awake, somnambulism (mostly conversations with people), and another one that's embarrassing.

----------


## VagalTone

> It happened with me while I was WILDing, but it woke me up( I was conscious, does that count?)



Yup, that counts..but can you do it throughout the whole sleep  ::D:  ( without waking up of course ) ?

----------


## DreamHighlander

Sometimes i snore and yes, i've heard that in my dreams. Thinking of that, it has been helpful because when i hear it, i know that i'm dreaming. "What's that sound? Oh, is it me snoring? Yes it is..." - i think sometimes in my dreams.
And the sound echoes through my dream. It's interesting.

----------


## Zoth

I saw a mention to a certain study that determined that you can't hear yourself snore, because

"_the human ear membranes are incapable of receiving any nerve responses from sound waves generated by the same person.The brain blocks out the sound as a self defence against loud sounds, but it has proven futile against noises such as: whistling, popping your lips, and humming. People claim that they can hear their own voices, but that is simply the thoughts within their head mixed with the vibrations caused by speaking aloud._". Still, the I can't find the study itself in the internet, and while the result I get when googling the author's name is related to music, I still can't find the study itself.

It's a pretty interesting question though, but while it may be indeed possible, it's important to realize that just because you wake up due snoring, it's not necessarily true that you woke up because of the sound itself. On the other hand, many people report snoring in stages of sleep which snoring doesn't commonly occur. I don't know if it's even possible to snore in certain stages like REM, so I'm pretty curious as well ^^

edit: 



> Our ability to sleep through loud noises changes during the night as our body transitions between the different stages of the sleep cycle, explains Neil Kline of the American Sleep Association. Even snores louder than 100 decibels—which exceeds the volume of a fire alarm—may fail to wake snorers from deep "slow-wave" sleep.



People who can hear themselves snore through sleep must wake up the entire building (just joking xD)

----------


## LouaiB

100db!? ::o: 
my god, a jet's engine is 135is
maybe it is the action itself that woke me, not the sound. Keep in mind that I was attempting an afternoon WILD and was conwcious, or maybe I lost my consciousness right before the transition(if so, then yaaaaaay! I am close!)
wtay conscious the whole night with snooring? Well, I guess Zoth destroyed that option. Party Pooper!!
Dang, I can't even be conscious throughout a WILD(yet), let alone a full night!(also yet  ::lol:: )

----------


## LouaiB

also, my brother tells me that I snore at night, alot, even when i'm laying on my side. I don't snore! I sleep like an angel! I hate him! His total lds is 12! We started training at the same time! His friend got the REM Dreamer, had 18 dreams in 1 month, his first 18! I want one! Only 300$( shiping and taxes included, and if you order in 53 h, 28 min, 36sec you get the package by 17 january 2014!!)

----------


## sparkley

I snore a little but I barely hear myself

----------


## Dohan

I've heard a couple of things from real life in my dream right before I woke up. I think I was woken up from the sound of my snoring once and I've heard myself snore when I was awake in bed.

----------


## FoxyGrandma3000

Sometimes I can hear myself snoring when I am on the verge of dropping off into sleep, however I've never heard myself snoring while I was already out.

I have also woke up to myself crying.  The short, abrupt inhalations from sobbing tend to wake me up.

Recently I've had a different experience, and I'm not sure what you could categorize it as or why it happened.  I was on the verge of dropping off into an afternoon nap, when I would normally be able to hear myself snore.  But, I would not categorize it as snoring.  It was just a single low tone, like humming with my mouth open.  Or like I was just exhaling, but my vocal chords were engaged.  I wasn't in REM sleep so I wasn't dreaming at that time, and the sound woke me up.  It was very odd.

----------


## Mismagius

I don't snore but I sometimes hear sounds and noises from waking life in my dreams.  I've actually watched whole 30 minute shows while I'm asleep, it's pretty cool when it happens ^_^

----------


## Sibyline

1) To all the people who think you don't snore: you do snore. Sometimes. Very rarely. It probably sounds like a choir of angels when you do, but yes, you do snore.  :vicious: 
2) I once had a bad cold which caused me to snore while I was dreaming. The sound bothered me and caused me to become lucid, once I realized what it was. So perhaps that study didn't take all phases of sleep into account?

My experience: DILD - cyclops in mirror, pushy dad - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I stopped noticing the sound once I was lucid and got into various dream activities, but the snoring was definitely what made me lucid in the first place.

----------


## Whatsnext

I'm not a snorer but I could hear my clock ticking while in lucids. It started to annoy me and I took the batteries out of the clock and never heard it again.

----------


## TwitchLucidity

> *and another one that's embarrassing.*



:}

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I have woken myself up from snoring, usually when I have a bad cold or allergies. And like the OP said, it's usually as I'm drifting off to sleep. All I usually hear is one good honk then I'm awake.

----------

